# My New Fish 8"



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is my fish. A lot have seen pictures of him as i was trying to figure out what he is. I am going to settle with Gold Rhom. Dunno that he has the diamond effect so just gold Rhom. I took the video to show how awesome his color is. At different angles he really looks like a piece of 24k gold! an he has a red shimmer to him also. The video shows it. His entire body looks gold at some angles. I love it. he has started to slow down some, not patrolling the tank like he use to but sticking to one side of the tank. I also attached some pictures I caught where it shows his awesome colors off. All in all i am very happy with the fish. I hope once he is use to his tank and his surroundings he is active. He's not scared of you, he even comes up to the tank to check out what is close at first, you can see this in the video. So I'm thinking once he is used to his new home he will go back to be fairly active in the tank. Don't care if he is ever a finger chaser really, just want him to swim around.






[media][/media]

Well here is the link. Apparently when you click to embed it, it doesn't work lol. I just don't know what I'm doing is the problem


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice rhombeus


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks man! Where you able to get the video to load at all?


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

Only by clicking the link. Let me try.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice,thats a sweet Rhom!congrates!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks man! I like him, I like how he shimmers in the light at different angles like at .19 seconds in the video he looks made of gold







. That's my favorite thing about him! Would he be considered a diamond form or no? I realize this is just a sub name with no scientific backing. Does he fit in that nickname category?

Chris how were you able to put the video in the post? I tried a few different ways could get nothing lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Post the actual URL instead of youtubes embed URL.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom! He looks very active and comfy in there... Keep him well fed and watch him grow!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are more pic's I grabbed of my Rhom to show off his colors. It actually helps to take the tank light off! he is covered in gold flakes an a gold shimmer.. if this normal for Rhom's?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks man.. I really like this guy more an more each time I look at him. LOL Are colors like this normal for these fish or are they a little more then average? Also is this what people call a Diamond or just regular?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would call that a Gold Diamond Rhom. It has shiny scales that show under any light.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I was thinking that cause even when his tank light is off an only the tv is on in the living room he still has shinny scales. Thanks for your help


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

What size tank is he in


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

As you can see in my signature, He's in a 55g. Plenty big enough for him right now an for the next year or so. He is only 7-8 inches long the tank is 4 ft long by 1 an half foot wide


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Isn't that the dimensions for a 75G or a 90G?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice looking Rhom


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes nice looking GDR!...the dimensions you gave are for a 75 or 90 gallon, not a 55'er...Either way, he will be fine in there for a very long time!..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry i meant 12.5 inches wide. It's a 55er. I want to get a 4ftx4ft tank made for him. I don't plan on going inbetween on upgrading his tank. He will go straight from this current tank to his new one. Aqua world in pitt said they can build me one. Problem is with this big of a tank I will need a sump set up and I don;t know anything about it. I don't want to upgrade him to a 150 or 180g really because I want the more open space. SO I have probably around a year that he will be just fine in this. In that time i will look for a good deal on a square tank or I will have one made. He is a super awesome fish an I love his color. I plan on keeping ole murph until death does us part!`


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

MFNRyan said:


> sorry i meant 12.5 inches wide. It's a 55er. I want to get a 4ftx4ft tank made for him. I don't plan on going inbetween on upgrading his tank. He will go straight from this current tank to his new one. Aqua world in pitt said they can build me one. Problem is with this big of a tank I will need a sump set up and I don;t know anything about it. I don't want to upgrade him to a 150 or 180g really because I want the more open space. SO I have probably around a year that he will be just fine in this. In that time i will look for a good deal on a square tank or I will have one made. He is a super awesome fish an I love his color. I plan on keeping ole murph until death does us part!`


Little creppy lol

Man that fish is awesome.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha the death do us part? I thought that was funny. I named him murph for murphys law. Anything that can go wrong will. The day I got him eveyithing went wrong so his name is murph lol


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice looking rhom.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very very nice Rrom.


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

nice fish,I say BDR.


----------

